# Have you ever game...



## Speri

This is a game where you answer a "have you ever..." question, then ask a question.


Ex. "Have you ever owned a dog?"

"Yes,I have four now.A German Shepherd, and three Pitbulls."

Then the person who answered the question puts their own question for the next person to answer...

"Have you ever gone skiing before?"

And so on, I'll start. 

Have you ever been to Canada?


----------



## Bassetluv

Have you ever been to Canada?

I think I could safely say yes to that. 

Have you ever eaten something really gross on a dare? (If so, what was it?)


----------



## Speri

No lol I hate getting sick. 

Have you ever been scuba diving?


----------



## cheryl

No and never will....would not be able to stand the feeling of being under water like that

Have you ever fell over in public?


----------



## Speri

Yeah, about 80 times when skiing. :biggrin2:

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Have you ever broken a bone?

Never ever.

Have you ever seen the show Reba?


----------



## haxela

I have seen, "Reba." I watched it today!

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

I love Reba!



Have you ever dyed your hair?


Yes, and I regret it bad. Can't get my original color back.

Have you ever stepped on a CD and broke it?


----------



## Speri

Nope, and glad I didn't. 

Have you ever had an italian sub? lol


----------



## haxela

I have had italian subs before, but I don't love 'em.

Have you ever ridden a unicycle?


----------



## Roxie

Have you ever stepped on a CD and broke it?

Yes, Yesterday when I was cleaning my room!:baghead


Have you ever had your hair burn on fire?


----------



## Brandy456

*Roxie wrote: *


> Have you ever stepped on a CD and broke it?
> 
> Yes, Yesterday when I was cleaning my room!:baghead
> 
> 
> Have you ever had your hair burn on fire?



Noperz

Have you ever been left the country on vacation


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Sort of. We travelled in the states for a bit and stayed at a hotel. 

Have you ever played a full contact sport?


----------



## missyscove

Nope. 
Have you ever purchased music off iTunes? 

And, to the scuba question... do it, it's really awesome.


----------



## haxela

Yes.

Have you ever had surgery?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Nothing serious, I got tubes in my ears when I was a baby (I think they knock you out for like 5 seconds) and a couple other tiny things only requiring local anesthesia.

Have you ever hugged a giraffe?


----------



## TinysMom

Yes I've had surgery...more than once.

Have you ever spent a night in the hospital?


----------



## haxela

Yes, I've spent many nights in the hospital. Sad, but true.

Have you ever fainted?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oops, looks like Peg and I posted at the same time! 

Yes, I have fainted, most notably when I was 10 years old and in band class. I played the trumpet, and there were 9 trumpet players. Only 3 of us could play in the Christmas concert so we had to audition. The teacher had given us two songs to play, one was long and hard and was going to be the one we played in the audition, the other was easier and we weren't going to play it in the audition. Well, I practiced like crazy with the hard song and barely touched the easier one... When the day of the audition came, I was feeling pretty nervous but fairly confident. Then the teacher announced that the longer song was too hard for the audition and we were going to play the easier one (that I hadn't practiced)! That's when I passed out and fell out of my chair because I was so overwhelmed. I came to pretty quickly, the teacher didn't send me to the nurse or anything and I proceeded to play the easier song perfectly and was the first person chosen to play in the concert :biggrin2:

Next person, have you ever hugged a giraffe? (I really wanna know!)


----------



## Greta

Only if stuffed plushy ones count! 

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## haxela

Thank goodness no. Going to jail is one of my biggest fears, though I don't know why as it's quite irrational.

Have you ever fallen off of a horse?


----------



## Evey

ooooh yeah...and I have an incredibly messed up leg to prove it :?

Have you ever cheated on a test?


----------



## haxela

Yes.

Have you ever been skydiving?


----------



## Greta

Not yet! 

Have you ever set off your smoke alarm cooking? (or should I say burning?)


----------



## PixieStixxxx

No, but I have with my shower. Lolz.

Have you ever bought your rabbits tons of unnesessary items just to spoil them? =P


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Yes I have... want any?

Have you ever kissed a Camel?


----------



## okiron

Only Camel Lights *bleh* don't recommend it.

Have you ever played Dance Dance Revolution?


----------



## haxela

Yes.

Have you ever been ice skating?


----------



## LadyBug

Yes

Have you ever had one of your pets switch sexes on you(a.k.a. you thought it was a girl but it turned out to be a boy or visa versa)


----------



## haxela

No...and I hope it stays that way! Poor Violet - he he!

Have you ever gambled at a casino?


----------



## Brandy456

Nope

Have you ever gotten suspended from school


----------



## haxela

No.

Have you ever been surfing?


----------



## Michaela

Nope

Have you ever stayed up really lated reading sillly threads like this on RO?  I seem to every night now..


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

No - I need my beauty sleep I'm afraid!12.39am Michaela?!:shock:Get some early nights ok!:nod

Have you ever moved house?


----------



## haxela

Yes.

Have you ever been sprayed in the face by a bun?


----------



## Gumbo1993

yes i am sad to say more that onece!

have you ever been off road in a jeep?


----------



## monklover

No.

Have you ever wished you were a monkey?


----------



## Gumbo1993

no not really 

have you ever wished that you were never born?


----------



## monklover

No....I don't think so..

Have you ever eaten a snail?


----------



## Gumbo1993

TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH I REALLY DONT KNOW!

so have you ever gotten in to a marker fight?


----------



## 

I can't say I have.

Have you ever gotten stung by a bee?


----------



## Roxie

Yes.

Did you ever eaten expired food just to say you did?


----------



## Brandy456

Yeah, I ate an expired pickel like an hour ago, I just dint know it was expired


----------



## Gumbo1993

I haved aten an expired pickle and drunk expired pickle juice!!!

have you ever aten frosen pickle juice? ( it is cold )


----------



## Becknutt

No, yuck I hate pickles. 

Have you ever lied about being sick to get out of work?


----------



## Gumbo1993

No just to get out of babysitting!

Have you ever been to canada?


----------



## timetowaste

no, but i'd love to go to canada!

have you ever had more than 3 pets at once?


----------



## Gumbo1993

yes cats dogs tranchlas hamsters ( no rabbits at the time)

have you ever had a pet tranchla? i have!


----------



## PepnFluff

No. Not much of a spider person.

have you ever been snowboarding?


----------



## Roxie

Yes, I got private lessons!

Have you ever called someone just to hang up?


----------



## Gumbo1993

:nosir:NO i havent not that i rember!

Have you ever watch wild hogs?

FUNNY STUFF RIGHT THERE!:roflmao:


----------



## PepnFluff

are hogs the same as pigs? coz i've seen wild piggies...

Have you ever eaten cat food (not the meat but u might have done that I was thinking the bikkies)?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ew, thank goodness no I've never eaten cat food :? Once I did buy a container of dog treats that looked just like beef jerky and jokingly offered some to my brother (thinking he'd see the label), but I felt bad and told him what it was before he could eat it. Oh and I ate a Milkbone dog treat once. It was ICKY.

Have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## PepnFluff

Yea the bikkies are kinda gross.

Have you ever eaten or attempted to eat a TB of cinnamon?


----------



## Gumbo1993

if TB stands for tiny bit then no if WL means whole lot then yep

have you ever been to a furnal?


----------



## Brandy456

Yeah 

Have you ever worn pink pants.. (not pj's) but jeans.


----------



## PepnFluff

i found a pic of me when i was umm about 1 looking wearing pink jeany 3/4 pants


----------



## PepnFluff

shoot i forgot to write a question lol.

Have you ever been to Aotearoa aka New Zealand


----------



## trailsend

Not yet - but my husband has and one of my best friends lives there! Someday... 

have you ever been spit on by a llama?


----------



## PepnFluff

Yes! at natureland I vageuly ducked and i got a bit on my pants so not to bad. 

Have you ever been rollerblading?


----------



## Brandy456

When I was little

Have you ever had a white rabbit


----------



## Gumbo1993

onaly a wight stuffed rabbit!

have you had a sore throught so bad you cant even talk even if you tried?

[scroll=right](suffering with that right this min)[/scroll]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Gumbo1993 wrote: *


> onaly a wight stuffed rabbit!
> 
> have you had a sore throught so bad you cant even talk even if you tried?
> 
> 
> (suffering with that right this min)



Yes, my parents said the silence was great.

Have you ever wished you were a super hero?


----------



## PepnFluff

YES YES!!!! we had to make one up inprimary and from memory she was calledMightyMinevera (like the lady from HP) and she used to go and save animals and whales lol. AND guess what she had bunny ears on her head. 

And of course the mighty question:

Have you ever eaten asnail?


----------



## Gumbo1993

no but i have been thinking about it since i do have a french haratage i thought i might like it!

have you ever seen fool's gold? saw it last night!


----------



## PepnFluff

Is that the new one with kate hudson? um nope im hoping to tho.

Have you ever flowen a plane?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yes, I have a reconnaisance jet, RF-4 Phantom II.

Have you ever squirted milk out your nose?


----------



## Gumbo1993

onaly when i laph hard 

did you ever ride a school bus. i know stupid but i hate riding the bus


----------



## Brandy456

Yes, When I was little.

Have you ever eated fudgee-o's


----------



## Gumbo1993

:nosir:no i dont think so !

have you ever had a valantine?:heartbeat:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Every year since 1983.

Have you ever kissed a pig?:big kiss:


----------



## Gumbo1993

:nosir:and i dont think i ever will! lol

:sofa:Have you ever spied on your parents?


----------



## Speri

Can't say I have.



Have you ever eaten an insect? (Ex. chocolate covered ants, fried flies...things from the Amazon). :eats:


----------



## Gumbo1993

no i havent but my sister ate an raw ant!!:vomit:












have you ever took a leap test? ( mainly people in louisiana!)


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Gumbo1993 wrote: *


> have you ever took a leap test? ( mainly people in louisiana!)



Nope. We didn'teven usedcalculatorswhen we went toschool. Our tests involved answers on paper, where the teacher took home to grade, and if we were lucky we would get the results in a few days. 



Have you ever performed on stage?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Yes, I am not very good though. I prefer the back stage stuff.

Have you ever failed a test or course in school?


----------



## Greta

Yep, the factoring exam in algebra class last spring. Pulled my class average down with it 

Have you ever stayed out 'till all hours partying and made your parents frantic?


----------



## Gumbo1993

[scroll=right]no i dont think so![/scroll]



[shadow=blue]have you ever saw the move 10,000 B.C.?[/shadow]


----------



## Becca

No but it looks really good!!

Have you ever spoke before you thought?


----------



## Gumbo1993

[shadow=darkred]i always do![/shadow]



have you ever helped family with love problems?


----------



## Brandy456

I try..

Have you ever pretended to be something your not?


----------



## Gumbo1993

[shadow=navy]when i was little[/shadow]



have you ever been to this website?http:/habbohotel.com


----------



## Speri

I've been there before to check it out, but never actually joined. 

Have you ever been to Hawaii?


----------



## Gumbo1993

no i want to but about habbo i dont really like it but when you are bord you are bord!



have you ever kissed your bunny? i have but you know something ? my lil cuz came over to my house and i kissed gumbo and he went eeewww. lil kids you got to love them!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

(Fun game, I'm going to continue it!)

Yes, I have! 

Have you ever climbed a tree?


----------



## PaGal

Yes and I remember one time getting stuck in one by my bra hooking onto a branch.

Have you ever walked barefoot in the snow (if you haven't, don't!!!)?


----------



## Zaiya

Yup! Brr... And I hate when you go back to the warmth and it stings...

Have you ever eaten Starfruit or Dragonfruit? I've always wanted to...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, I ate dragonfruit! Its so sweet and delicious!! 

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## Zaiya

Uhh, YEAH!!!!!!!!

Have you ever seen a rabbit die right before your eyes?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

No, and I'm really happy I haven't!

Have you ever played poker?


----------



## Zaiya

Nope.

Have you ever eaten a worm?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope!

Have you ever baked a pizza?


----------



## PaGal

yes, homemade from scratch and we love them.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Well, not broken but I cracked my leg bone once it didn't actually break in half but part of it broke, it healed well though.

Have you over gotten a huge wound?


----------



## Zaiya

Nope.

Have you ever chewed on paper like gum?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope, not ever!

Have you ever gotten so scared that you were shaking?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yep, 4 decades ago in combat. Have you ever slept thru your alarm clock?


----------



## Zaiya

Yup! Once for about half an hour!

Have you ever had to do something really embarrassing on a dare?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope!

Have you ever held a snake?


----------



## kmaben

Yes thrice and I enjoyed it not at all.

Have you ever ridden in a helicopter?


----------



## Zaiya

No, but I want to!

Have you ever created your own business?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope.

Have you ever climbed to the top of a tree that's more than 50 feet tall? (I have and it was...scary! Scary but fun!)


----------



## flemish giant

No but sounds fun!

Have you ever been part of FFA?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope.

Have you ever played a musical instrument?


----------



## flemish giant

Yep saxaphone.

Have you ever hunted?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, just yesterday I was hunting in the fridge for lunch--mmmm chili. Have you ever dove off anything 75 feet up or higher (old bridge in Auburn)?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

No!!

Have you ever grown a garden?


----------



## PaGal

Nope, they have grown themselves...I just planted them. Ha! Lame

Have you ever rode an elephant? (yep)


----------



## Zaiya

Yup! Always grow my own cantaloupes, and my mom has her tomatoes and my dad grows his own peppers! This year I also tried some eggplants! Only grew two... Waah. They tasted good, though!

Have you ever had the point between your nose and your mouth in the back of your throat sore? I do right now. It's weird, but cough drops help!

Oops, we posted at the same time... Nope, but riding an elephant sounds fun!


----------



## RabbitGirl101

I don't think so, lol! 
Have you ever told yourself that this year you will become more organized? ( I told myself this>> epic fail. lol )


----------



## Zaiya

Nope, I can't be much more organized! Or so I thought... High school can be so confusing... And I can't keep everything in one binder like I'm used to!

Have you ever seen the series Alpha? The series finale is horrible!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope but I may. 

Have you ever sat outside at night staring at the moon?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, at 10,000 feet on the East side of the Sierra Nevada Mountains with a telescope--got back up at 1 am to see the Perseid Meteor Showers too. Have you ever walked 50+ miles to fish for trout?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Not ever!

Have you ever felt extremely angry?


----------



## Zaiya

Definitely, many, many times, unfortunately. I has problems... Not really, just have a hard time controlling my emotions. Although, I'm getting better... Lol

Have you ever studied how to become a human lie detector? I am, and I'm going to try it out on my friends when I see them tomorrow... Tell them to choose one person among them to lie about something, then ill leave the room, and when they choose one, I come back in, I'll interrogate them! It sound so fun, testing out a new skill!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Lol, no I haven't but sounds fun!

Have you ever gotten up at 4 AM?


----------



## flemish giant

Yes for a sheep show.

Have you ever had a reptile?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, several snakes, a tortoise, several turtles and lizards including a 6 foot iguana. Have you ever ridden on a rollercoaster so scary that you said "never again!"?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

No, I haven't.

Have you ever eaten a Paw-Paw?


----------



## Zaiya

Nope! I don't even know what it is!

Have you ever held a hedgehog?


----------



## flemish giant

No but I want to. 

Have you ever played tennis?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes! 

Have you ever run 10 miles?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes. Have you ever flown upside down in a helicopter?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope.

Have you ever gone underground?


----------



## Zaiya

Yup!

Have you ever dissected a rotten potato?


----------



## kmaben

Once was enough.

Have you ever been shot at?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Shot at and hit--got the medals and all that. Have you been in any of the ten tallest buildings in the world?


----------



## Zaiya

Isn't the Seattle space needle one? If so, yes!

Have you ever made a co2 car or pinewood derby car?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope!

Have you ever watched Lord of the Rings?


----------



## PaGal

Yep. I even own it and have read the books many times...

Have you ever jumped out of an airplane?


----------



## Zaiya

No, but I saw the Hobbit not long ago...

Have you ever seen the tv show Psyke?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

No, but it sounds good!

Have you ever crocheted anything?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Never. Have you rubbed a rabbit today?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes I have!

Have you cleaned up some bunny poop today?


----------



## blwinteler

Oh yes, I cleaned the cage today. 
Have you ever been divorced?


----------



## PaGal

Yes...divorced once

Have you ever taken a pet to school for show and tell?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope.

Have you ever stayed uo until 3 AM?


----------



## flemish giant

Duh.

Did you take or are you taking dual enrollment classes in high school?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes--finished High School in 3 years. Have you been north of the arctic circle.


----------



## Zaiya

Umm... Whaaaaaaa?????

Have you ever written a book?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, 2 in college. Have you ever been to Antarctica?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

No but I'm kind of writing one in notepad.

Have you ever been in a plane?


----------



## Zaiya

Yes, when I was little!

Have you ever had a horse run away with you sitting backwards on it's back? I have!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, no!

Have you ever heard of the site Howrse? (Since I like horses so much 1 of my friends told me to visit it)


----------



## Zaiya

Yes, but I only played it for a short time and then got bored.

Have you ever seen a triple rainbow?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I tried it but got bored too.

Yes I have!

Have you ever petted a Giraffe? I did once!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, at the San Francisco Zoo--weird looking tongue. Have you ever been to Tibet?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope.

Have you ever acted in a movie? (Fat chance that any of us have! lol)


----------



## coxbrea151

Never. 
Have you ever hung boxers/briefs on a christmas tree, on top of the coloured lights, so that they'd glow different colours?


----------



## Zaiya

No, but it sounds fun!

Have you ever been in 4-H or FFA?


----------



## blwinteler

No. 
Have you ever had botox, for any reason? (I get it for migraines)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope. Have you ever base jumped?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope.

Have you ever owned a pet lizard?


----------



## Zaiya

No, but I want one!

Have you ever played Skyrim or any of the Elder Scrolls series?


----------



## Jackelope

Nope, but they sound good!

Have you ever been paid to do something silly?


----------



## Zaiya

No, but my friend made someone pay her $1 to hold her ferret at the fair last year!

Have you ever eaten dirt because you're so hungry?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

lol, no!

Have you ever eaten snow?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, when we were out backpacking--sprinkle with Kool Aid powder and you have a Sierra Cup Snow Cone. Have you ever gone over 250 MPH on land? ( did 276 once)


----------



## Zaiya

Nope!

Have you ever seen the tv show psych?


----------



## GottaLuvDaBuns

Never heard of it!

Have you ever played ringette???


-GottaLuvDaBuns


----------



## Zaiya

Nope!

Have you ever dissected something?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, several times in High School and College. Have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## GottaLuvDaBuns

No can barely get 2 k done!
Have you ran a red light?


-GottaLuvDaBuns


----------



## LumLumPop

No,can't drive
Have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## GottaLuvDaBuns

Not that I know of!

Have you done something you really regret??


-GottaLuvDaBuns


----------



## blwinteler

Yes. Yes I have. 
Have you ever been to Hawaii?


----------



## GottaLuvDaBuns

Mope but I flew over it 
Have you ever broken a bone?


-GottaLuvDaBuns


----------



## Zaiya

Not that I know of, but I may have a broken bone in my foot now... Crazy horse...

Have you ever built a co2 car or pinewood derby car?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

A whole bunch of Pinewood Derby cars with my son, daughter, and myself--all State winners in both show and go classes! Have you ever been shot at while in a Helocopter?


----------



## Thumperina

No. 
Have you ever been in public elevator without your clothes? 
(I have once - silly story. I had some clothes on but far from what people should wear. I accidentally locked my door in a hotel when I was putting empty plates out, with my toddler sleeping in the room. Card was inside the room)


----------



## blwinteler

I have not. 
Have you ever acted in a theatre?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes. Have you ever cooked for anyone other than family?


----------



## Zaiya

Yup!

Have you ever shot a gun?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, everything from a .18 to a 150mm--single shot to fully auto. Have you ever hard rckk gold mined?


----------



## Zaiya

Nope!

Have you ever ridden or owned a motorcycle? (BTW, can you give me an opinion? I'm considering getting one... XD)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

No, but I want one too, lol.

Have you ever been close to death?


----------



## Zaiya

Nope!

Have you ever swam with a dolphin?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

No, but I dove out of a boat and almost landed on a 14 foot Tiger shark--I climbed back in with no assistance, tanks and all!Have you had any survival training?


----------



## Zaiya

Yup! Winter wilderness survival in pathfinders!

Have you ever started your own business?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, but am totally retired now. Have you ever driven a locomotive?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope!

Have you ever flown on a hang glider?


----------



## whiskylollipop

No, but that would be so cool.

Have you ever been through a rebel/punk/goth phase?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Too old, but does cranky count? Have you seen the Southern Cross?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope.

Have you ever done something really scary?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Does getting shot down in my helicopter count--wish I'd had on my brown pants! Have you ever bungee jumped?


----------



## Zaiya

No, but that sounds fun!

Have you ever had your rabbit bite through one of your fingernails? (One of my hamsters just bit through my right thumbnail last night...)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

No, I hope that never happens!

Have you ever been really embbaressed?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not really--found it's much better to give than receive. Have you ever made a dive off of something high up from the water?


----------



## Zaiya

Yes, and I landed on my face... Ouch.

Have you ever been part of 4-H or FFA?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

FFA in high school, part of the Ornamental Horticulutre Judging team a looooooong time ago. Have you ever dove or snorkeled with sharks?


----------



## Zaiya

Nope, but that sounds really fun!

Have you ever played Minecraft?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope, but I've always wanted to!

Have you ever eaten ice cream for breakfast?


----------



## zombiesue

I actually don't like ice cream that much.

Have you ever accidentally asked an overweight woman when she is due? x.x


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope.

Have you ever searched for something and realized that you were holding it?


----------



## Apebull

Maybe ok yes lol

Have you ever started playing a game on-line and when you look up the day is over and you haven't moved from the computer all day?


----------



## Zaiya

Yup!

Have you ever INSISTED that one of your animals was one gender and it suddenly turned out to be the other?


----------



## zombiesue

Nope!

have you ever loved somebody so much it makes you cry?

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## whiskylollipop

Yup.

(And to the previous question, hahaha...*looks at my boy bunny Rose*)

Have you ever put your pets before a loved one?


----------



## Zaiya

Umm, sort of. I put my pets before any other humans - not neccessarily loved ones. I missed a class trip in 8'th grade because I had chicks hatching in my incubator!

Have you ever gotten so worried that you threw up?


----------



## BabyMiyo

Close...but fortunately, no.

Have you ever felt like the worst failure at life?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sometimes, but then I think, "at least I'm not like my sister"! Have you ever belched really loud by accident in public?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I don't think so.

Have you ever sled down a really steep hill?


----------



## Admin

Nope,no access to sleds or ice or snow.

Have you ever spent the night in a haunted mansion?


----------



## Sweetie

No, but I would like to know what it would be like. 

Have you ever seen a real dead body?


----------



## Zaiya

Nope! Well, actually, when was really little I went to a funeral and saw a dead person, but I don't remember it.

Have you ever eaten something really disgusting?


----------



## Bville

When I was a kid my mother made me eat asparagus and I thought that was pretty disgusting.

Have you ever climbed a mountain?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes! 

Have you ever tasted a dragon fruit?


----------



## Apebull

Nope and it doesn't sound good either.

Have you ever woke up in the middle of the night and forgot how you got to bed?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

not for more than 4 decades. Have you ever parachuted over open ocean?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

No.

Have you ever stayed up a whole night?


----------



## maidance

Yes

Have you ever pretended to be sick?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I don't think so.

Have you seen the show Once Upon a Time?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes. Have you ever stood on top of a mountain in sub zero weather?


----------



## Aubrisita

Nope, scared of heights.

Have you ever watched Dr. Who?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yep, seen all of them. Have you ever swam with sharks?


----------



## frogorf

Yes. Not too scary they were only nurse sharks.

Have you ever done something dangerous because someone told you it couldn't be done?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Probably! 

Have you watched any of the Once Upon a Time: In Wonderland episodes?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Both, but can't wait for Being Human to resume. Have you ever spent any time in the wilderness with a backpack on?


----------



## Aubrisita

No but it sounds like that could be fun!

Have you ever written a poem for someone?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Several for teachers, girlfriends, and my spouse. Have you ever gone over 250 mph on land? (277 on a Mag Lev train)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Nope!

Have you ever flown a plane?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes. Have you ever driven a locomotive?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

No.

Have you ever written a novel?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Does a dissertation count--it was long enough to qualify. Have you ever jumped out of a helocopter and into the ocean?


----------



## beckylou_

No I'm petrified of heights.

Have you ever abseiled?


----------



## che

Yes.

Have you ever eaten an insect intentionally?


----------



## selbert

Yes. A Cambodian women insisted they were good!

Have you ever stroked a tiger?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, at sea world in Vallejo, Ca--was there as a chaperone for my daughter's 5th grade class a looooooong time ago! Have you ever dove from a high spot?


----------



## maidance

Yes I once went cliff diving. 
Have you ever rescued an abandoned animal?


----------



## Aubrisita

Sure have! I am the weird lady that looks in boxes in parking lots and on the side of the road to make sure there are no animals in them. 

Have you ever gone over 100mph?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Fastest on land I've been was certified at 279 mph. Have you ever eaten a fertilized duck egg (baluut, a delicacy in the Phillipines)?


----------



## selbert

No I couldn't bring myself to do it! I did watch a group of elderly people thoroughly enjoy it...

Have you ever done a hand break turn?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have rescued an abandoned dog and have driven at over 100mph, like speed but respect it as well Would love to have a go on a circuit in a really fast car. 
Have you ever saved someone's life ?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes. Have you ever climbed a peak over 14,000 feet?


----------



## Aubrisita

Nope, terrified of heights. 

Have you ever done karaoke?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes I have and I know my limits lol.
Have you ever skinny dipped ?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, in the Puget Sound in January on a dare--still get cold when I think about it. Have you ever jumped out of a perfectly good airplane?


----------



## Aubrisita

Nope. I have only been on a plane once, to go to Texas, and that was enough for me!

Have you ever lied to spare someone's feelings?


----------



## Chrisdoc

So many times I can't count now.
Have you ever lied to your own benefit ?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Never (<--just now for example!) Never ask me where I caught that gigantic trout and I won't lie to you! Have you ever done something that you know you shouldn't but everyone else was?


----------



## ChocoClover

I don't really think so... I don't really hang around people like that. But I know people who have!

Have you ever had a submarine ride?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Only at Disneyland. Have you ever jumped out of a perfectly good airplane?


----------



## HototMama

no, but i really want to! 

have you ever been bitten by a snake?


----------



## pani

No, thankfully! Especially considering I live in Australia...

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## ChocoClover

Nope! Glad to say it.

Have you ever gone to a country where they spoke a different language?


----------



## Sweetie

Yes, Mexico. I was with my boyfriend and his family at the time.

Have you ever touched a dolphin?


----------



## HototMama

yes! i did at sea world 

have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## BigBunny

Yes when i was a child, but i was lead around... 
After living next to a racecourse for a couple of years not too long ago, i am now afraid of horses (not pony)

Have you ever ... farted near people and blamed someone/something else....? LOL


----------



## ChocoClover

OMG I know I just posted, but I HAVE to answer this one. I was in a swim meet (I am on my schools swim team) and we were having our pep talk. All thirty-some girls were crammed into one tiny hallway... And I let one RIP. I mean, it could have been heard all the way in china. Everyone burst out laughing. They all looked around at one another and I realized that THEY DIDNT KNOW IT WAS ME!!!!!!! I looked around too, just like them. They never suspected. I am still laughing about that today.

Have you ever stepped on a hornet?


----------



## Troller

Yes, nothing came of it however.

Have you ever taken a drive longer then 8 hours.


----------



## Gordon

Yes, but just by a little bit, maybe... when I was a kid we used to take a two week family vacation and drive the route, but we generally stopped and broke it up, with sight-seeing spots, so I guess I wouldn't really say I've ever been in a car with no breaks for more than 5 hours.

Have you ever flown for more than 8 hours?


----------



## pani

Haha whoops I need to refresh this page more often! 

I've never flown for more than 8 hours! 6 is the longest for me. 

Have you ever started a fire while cooking?!


----------



## surf_storm

Yes nearly every night lol I suck at domestics!

Have you ever been caught singing in your car by the person next to you at the light?


----------



## Aubrisita

Sure have! I am told that I am quite entertaining. 

Have you ever rolled your hair up in a car window?


----------



## pani

No, but my partner nearly rolled my arm up in ours today!! anic:

Have you ever ruined a piece of electronics?


----------



## BigBunny

YES! smashed two phones (different occasions) in a rage. Dropped and spilt wine all over my Mac laptop... that died. Can't think of anything else... but i KNOW there is many more over the years.

Have you ever stolen something... what was it?


----------



## BunnySilver

Lol not really. I've never actually stolen something real. But one of my best memories from many years ago in preschool was stealing those plastic colorful little beads that you put on pipe cleaners to make bracelets. I had a bit of a collection and I would sometimes put a handful in my pockets. I remember my teacher asking me if I had taken any and I said that I had made a bracelet and they fell off. From then in I made the bracelets and took the beds of at home. Lol, sorry I'm kinda weird. 

Have you ever bungee jumped?


----------



## Gordon

Never bungeed. Thought about it many moons ago, but too scared to try nowadays.

Have you ever sky-dived?


----------



## surf_storm

Yes for my 18th birthday it was awesome!

Have you ever walked somewhere and realised you where going in the wrong direction so you acted like you forgot something so you don't look like a numpty when you turn around and go the other way?


----------



## Gordon

I lose my way a lot, actually, but not really bothered by it. I just go with the flow... :sunshine:

Have you ever been to a planetarium?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yes, several different ones. Have you ever watched a movie thinking that you'd hate it but were surprised that it was actually great? Name it, please.


----------



## Gordon

I've watched a lot of movies I thought I'd like, and ended up hating, but never the other way around.

Have you ever eaten a Scotch egg?


----------

